# Onlinezwang bei SP-Spielen? Imho ein großes No-go!



## turbosnake (11. Juni 2012)

*Onlinezwang bei SP-Spielen? Imho ein großes No-go!*

Moin,
mal ein anderes Thema von mir.
Ich frage mich gerade was die Publisher dazu treibt sowas einzusetzen. Bringen tut es nichts außer das sie Serverkosten haben und die ehrlichen Spielern bestraft werden! Wer einge gecrackte Version kann damit immer Spielen.
Ich komme auf das Thema weil ich sowas von Anfang an, also als Ubisoft damit angefangen hat dagegen war. Deswegen habe ich mir wissentlich auch kein Spiel gekauft, ein Spiel aus unwissenheit aber das ist schon zu lange her als das ich es mit zählen will. 
Irgendwie hatte ich dann in Blizzard mehr Vertrauen und das Diablo 3 ohne Probleme laufen wird. Das tat es erwartungsgemäß nicht, dazu kommt das die Wartungszeiten zu unmöglichen Zeiten stattfinden zB Sonntags.
20.05.12, da hatte ich Lust zu spielen, aber da ich nicht konnte ist mir die Lust darauf vergangen.

Deswegen werde ich mit gar kein SP-Spiel mehr mit Onlinezwang kaufen!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Onlinezwang bei SP-Spielen? Imho ein großes No-go!*

Ist bei mir genau so, ich habe kein Spiel was ich nicht auch Offline spielen kann, oder besser gesagt Normal spielen kann.
Also ich kann alle Spiele immer dann spielen wann ich will ohne irgendwelche externen Restriktionen die ich sowieso alle als zusätzliche Fehlerquellen ansehe.
Ich hätte mir in der Vergangenheit viele Spiele gekauft, aber die Puplisher haben dies erfolgreich verhindert.


----------



## onslaught (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Onlinezwang bei SP-Spielen? Imho ein großes No-go!*

Voll der Boykott. BBC2 war da letzte was ich gekauft hab mit online Gedöns. Ende der Durchsage. Neuer Rechner anschaffen verschiebt sich dadurch auch ins "irgendwann mal" ...



> Ich hätte mir in der Vergangenheit viele Spiele gekauft, aber die Puplisher haben dies erfolgreich verhindert.



Soisas.


----------



## bingo88 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Onlinezwang bei SP-Spielen? Imho ein großes No-go!*

Da ich eh nicht mehr so viel Spiele, zumindest wenig aktuelles, fällt mir ein Boykott auch nicht sonderlich schwer


----------



## Rizzard (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Onlinezwang bei SP-Spielen? Imho ein großes No-go!*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade was die Publisher dazu treibt sowas einzusetzen.



Ich tendiere immer noch auf die Raubkopien. Meistens wird zwar ein Spiel mit Onlineanbindung irgend wann gecrackt, aber viele ungeduldige Spieler müssen es kaufen wenn sie es zum Release haben wollen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Onlinezwang bei SP-Spielen? Imho ein großes No-go!*

Sicherlich ist es Grund wegen der Raubkopiererei, nur ich sperre mich gegen die Zwänge. Auch die krampfhafte Einführung von Multiplayer in ehemalige Singleplayer finde ich affig. So wenig Geld für neue Games wie für dieses Jahr hatte ich noch nie ausgegeben. Nebenbei erspare ich mir dabei auch noch das Wettrüsten.


----------



## ich111 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Onlinezwang bei SP-Spielen? Imho ein großes No-go!*

Ich hab Diablo 3 rumliegen, weils auf dem Rechner eines Cousins nicht lief, ich werde es aber nicht aktivieren, weil ich nicht einsehe für einen SP dauerhaft online zu sein


----------

